#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  sammā. Этимология

## Балдинг

Слово
sammā - 1) надлежащий, правильный, верный 2) совершенный, завершенный, полный
из
sammādiṭṭhi - правильное воззрение.

Вопрос 1: Какие имеются основные версии этимологии слова sammā?

Вопрос 2: Корректна ли интерпретация sammā через (от) sama - ровный, равный, гармоничный [как одно из следствий ==> "гармоничные воззрения"]?

Вопрос 3 (попутный): Насколько корректна передача sammādiṭṭhi во множественном числе - "гармоничные воззрения", "правильные воззрения"?

P.S. По семантике особо не стоит растекаться. Для данной темы предлагаю в качестве ориентира иметь значение "целокупности", "завершенности", "полноты" рассмотрения (видения) _того_, на что заявляется претензия sammādiṭṭhi.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вопрос 2: Корректна ли интерпретация sammā через (от) sama - ровный, равный, гармоничный [как одно из следствий ==> "гармоничные воззрения"]?
> 
> .


Откуда "гармоничный" берётся ?
sama буквально в прямом смысле:  "[такой же] самый", и в этом русле: "равный, ровный, одинаковый, похожий, соответствующий и т.п.", а так чтоб  "гармоничный"  то возможно в плане "симметричный" но кмк. не в полном охвате значения смысла и возможных использований "гармоничный"/
кстати, как и русское "самый", может использоваться и для выражения превосходной степени

ну вот впринципе Вики-словарь  англицкий, что даёт:
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sama#Pali
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E0%A...A4%AE#Sanskrit
а в странице на русском откудато "гармоничный" появляется

----------

Балдинг (21.10.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Слово
> Вопрос 1: Какие имеются основные версии этимологии слова sammā?


Вот здесь это расписано:
https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=981.0
https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg8353#msg8353




> Вопрос 2: Корректна ли интерпретация sammā через (от) sama - ровный, равный, гармоничный [как одно из следствий ==> "гармоничные воззрения"]?


Нет. 




> Вопрос 3 (попутный): Насколько корректна передача sammādiṭṭhi во множественном числе - "гармоничные воззрения", "правильные воззрения"?


Можно и "правильные". Еще лучше - надлежащие или совершенные.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (21.10.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Корректна ли интерпретация sammā через (от) sama


и да, так как sama это форма простейшего образования наименования(типа части речи: ""имя прилагаельное\существительное"") смысла присущего ""приставке"" sam-
то вполне корректно понимание смысла sam- в слове sammā (фонетически исходное: samyak) через смысл sama

имхо: можно попытаться передать прямой смысл sammā\samyak, как: "самые такие" "такие самые".  причём это можно понять и как в смысле превосходной степени (типа: самые самые), так и в смысле равенства соответствия(типа: соответствующие)
(здесь правда пришлось использовать указательное местоимение, хотя буквально в слове sammā\samyak такого местоимения нет)

----------

Балдинг (21.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вот здесь это расписано:
> https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=981.0
> https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg8353#msg8353


sammā --отсылка к санскритскому--> samyak

А. Sammā2 (indecl.) [Vedic samyac (=samyak) & samīś "*connected, in one*";

Б. samy-añc   mfn. (fr. sami = sam2 + 2. añc cf. Pāṇ. 6-3, 93 ; nom. samyan, samīcī, or samīcī, samyak) *going along with or together, turned together or in one direction, combined, united* 

Вектор + соединение.

----------


## Балдинг

> Откуда "гармоничный" берётся ?


Оттуда вестимо :-) Из чтения сутт на русском языке. Что, впрочем, можно и на пользу обернуть, задумавшись над словом, и обнаружив такое разъяснение Ассаджи на другом форуме:



> Следует указать, что традиционный перевод слова "samma" (в пали) и "samyak" (на санскрите) на английский язык как "right", а на русский язык "верный", не совсем корректно. В данном контексте, как в санскрите, так и в пали, нет различия в понятиях "верный" и "неверный" (20). Именно поэтому буддистский схоласт Лама Говинда (1898-1985), *пытаясь сохранить значение слова "samma", как "целостный" и "завершенность"*, предпочитал переводить данный термин как "совершенный" ("perfect"), что и для характера нашего анализа более предпочтительно.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Оттуда вестимо :-) Из чтения сутт на русском языке. Что, впрочем, можно и на пользу обернуть, задумавшись над словом, и обнаружив такое разъяснение Ассаджи на другом форуме:


Во избежание недоразумений я сейчас подчеркнул, что это цитата из работы Л.Н. Латыпова:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...sg7758#msg7758

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (22.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Можно и "правильные". Еще лучше - надлежащие или совершенные.


Прошу извинить за беспокойство. Тут имелся в виду еще такой _нюанс_. Более тонкий.




> Вопрос 3 (попутный): Насколько корректна передача *sammādiṭṭhi* во множественном числе - "гармоничн*ые* воззрени*я*", "правильн*ые* воззрени*я*"?


Или чуть более развернуто. Словарь (как бы базовый вариант) предлагает в единственном числе: sammādiṭṭhi - правильное воззрение; diṭṭhi - ж. санскр. dṛṣṭi - воззрение, убеждение. В русских переводах используется множественное число. Интересно, аутентичная форма слова в языке пали содержит в себе *вариант его интерпетации по дефолту* в языке носителе как в единственном так и во множественном числе (написание во мн. и в ед. числе совпадает)?

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Словарь (как бы базовый вариант) предлагает в единственном числе: sammādiṭṭhi - правильное воззрение; diṭṭhi - ж. санскр. dṛṣṭi - воззрение, убеждение. В русских переводах используется множественное число. Интересно, аутентичная форма слова в языке пали содержит в себе *вариант его интерпетации по дефолту* в языке носителе как в единственном так и во множественном числе (написание во мн. и в ед. числе совпадает)?


В оригинале однозначно единственное число, ведь у множественного числа другое окончание. В русских переводах с пали используется единственное число:

https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn06.htm
https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn08.htm
https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.056.kual.html

В английских переводах досточтимого Тханиссаро Бхиккху используется единственное число, "right view". 

https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....015.than.html

В переводах досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи - тоже единственное. 

Откуда в русских пересказах (и вольных пересказах пересказов) с английского взялось множественное число, может быть известно разве что их авторам.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (24.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> В оригинале однозначно единственное число, ведь у множественного числа другое окончание. В русских переводах с пали используется единственное число:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn06.htm
> https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn08.htm
> https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.056.kual.html
> 
> В английских переводах досточтимого Тханиссаро Бхиккху используется единственное число, "right view". 
> 
> https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....015.than.html
> ...



Пали
Sāvatthiyaṃ viharati. Atha kho āyasmā kaccānagotto yena bhagavā tenupasaṅkami; upasaṅkamitvā bhagavantaṃ abhivādetvā ekamantaṃ nisīdi. Ekamantaṃ nisinno kho āyasmā kaccānagotto bhagavantaṃ etadavoca – ‘‘‘sammādiṭṭhi sammādiṭṭhī’ti, bhante, vuccati. Kittāvatā nu kho, bhante, sammādiṭṭhi hotī’’ti?

Тханиссаро Бхиккху
Dwelling at Savatthi... Then Ven. Kaccayana Gotta approached the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down, sat to one side. As he was sitting there he said to the Blessed One: "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"

Тхеравада.ру
В Саваттхи. Достопочтенный Каччаянаготта подошёл к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Затем он обратился к Благословенному: «Господин – «правильные воззрения, правильные воззрения» – так говорят. В каком смысле [говорится, что это] правильные воззрения?»

Дхаммасукха.ру
Близ Саваттхи. Достопочтенный Каччанаготта подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: «Достопочтенный, вот говорят — «гармоничные воззрения, гармоничные воззрения». Но что это такое – гармоничные воззрения?»

P.S. Авторам может быть неизвестно. Работает как бы "инстинкт языка" или "русский язык говорит авторами". И это еще более простой феномен, или только частный случай "инстинкта мышления".

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

Возможно, дело в том, что во многих старых английских переводах писали "right views" во множественном числе. Поэтому стала довольно популярной русская калька "правильные воззрения".

http://encyclop1.pravenc.ru/text/%20...%D1%8C%20.html

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (24.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Возможно, дело в том, что во многих старых английских переводах писали "right views" во множественном числе. Поэтому стала довольно популярной русская калька "правильные воззрения".
> 
> http://encyclop1.pravenc.ru/text/%20...%D1%8C%20.html


И случай бог изобретатель.
А. С. Пушкин

P=∫V(r)dr

Представление есть интеграл восприятия из ракурса по дифференциалу ракурса. 
[Тут технические средства передачи смысла страдают, ибо интеграл не такой, а определенный, определенный интеграл не один, их n-ное число, представление же есть множество таких определенных интегралов. Это множество не всегда и не всеми синтезируется в единую сумму, или тем более в единый неопределенный интеграл. И это только, внимание, для какого-либо одного предмета рассмотрения, каковых в принципе большое количество. Сами же операции ума остаются для носителя процесса (ЖС) в его естественном способе существования прозрачными, не осознаваемыми]
Так вот о dr - дифференциале ракурса часто забывают, о множестве тоже.

"Правильное воззрение", будучи инерцией мышления (кстати в контексте выше слово "инстинкт" можно легко заменить словом "инерция", в сейчашнем контексте) крепко связано с благородным восмеричным путем, воспринимается как ярлык, как вывеска. И пропозиционально никаких проблем, мы можем и этот план читать и читаем (то, что есть, мы осознаем "это присутствует").
Сутты же типа СН 12.15 любопытны тем, как Будда красиво вводит dr, это не говоря уже о содержательной составляющей нового ракурса, которая тоже занимательна. Так, что былой шаблон (ярлык, вывеска) зашевелился. И в образовавшемся просвете может мелькнуть (может, конечно, и нет) мысль.

P.S. Слово "представление" в первом абзаце, наверное заменимо и на слово "воззрение". Тогда там, разумеется, схема несколько усложняется, но общая идея понятна [как бы неопределенный интеграл по всему].

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> P=∫V(r)dr
> 
> Представление есть интеграл восприятия из ракурса по дифференциалу ракурса.


Как писал Ухтомский:




> Для каждого из нас непререкаемою реальностью опыта являются не «ощущения», а такие сложные образы, как этот зал в данный момент со всем его содержанием, любимое человеческое лицо, смерть друга, война, революция, те «истины», которым мы преданы. То, что всплывает на поверхность нашего сознания из того, что глубже сознания, уже на самом пороге оказывается сложным и многообразным синтезом. Кто же является образователем этих синтезов в нашей организации?
> 
> Работа доминанты здесь совершенно ясна. Всякий интегральный образ, которым мы располагаем, является достаточным продуктом пережитой нами доминанты. В него отлилась совокупность впечатлений, приуроченных к определенной доминанте, которая имела в нас свою историю.


https://studfile.net/preview/5120452/page:4/

Когда нарабатываешь для самадхи новую доминанту, приходится как раз разбирать завалы впечатлений и проводить новый синтез.




> "Правильное воззрение", будучи инерцией мышления (кстати в контексте выше слово "инстинкт" можно легко заменить словом "инерция", в сейчашнем контексте) крепко связано с благородным восмеричным путем, воспринимается как ярлык, как вывеска. И пропозиционально никаких проблем, мы можем и этот план читать и читаем (то, что есть, мы осознаем "это присутствует").
> Сутты же типа СН 12.15 любопытны тем, как Будда красиво вводит dr, это не говоря уже о содержательной составляющей нового ракурса, которая тоже занимательна. Так, что былой шаблон (ярлык, вывеска) зашевелился. И в образовавшемся просвете может мелькнуть (может, конечно, и нет) мысль.


У палийского слова "diṭṭhi" есть еще значение "вИдение", которое уместно в СН 12.15. Английское "view" отчасти передает и это значение:




> the ability to see something from a particular place


https://www.macmillandictionary.com/...merican/view_1

А поскольку у русского "воззрение" нет такого значения, то для этой сутты могло бы лучше подойти другое русское слово.

У досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи есть статья "От воззрений к вИдению":

https://www.vipassana.com/resources/..._to_vision.php

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (24.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как писал Ухтомский:
> 
> https://studfile.net/preview/5120452/page:4/
> 
> Когда нарабатываешь для самадхи новую доминанту, приходится как раз разбирать завалы впечатлений и проводить новый синтез.


Есть контакт [в подробности модели Ухтомского не вникал, но кажется, что суть ухвачена продуктивно. В моем словаре это было как типа "добросовестная рефлексия/проработка впечатления", поэтому "отбросить" Будды у меня не очень прижилось, больше импонирует "диссоциировать", но не в смысле словосочетания "диссоциированный от" в русском тексте АС, возникшего, как я предполагаю, из английского текста, а в смысле как бы "растворить"]. Дхамма чем и примечательна даже для светского обывателя, в случае если он интересуется умом или в принципе пытается мыслить, что ее нельзя обойти стороной. Это было бы недобросовестностью. В Дхамме как раз люди *работают* с умом.

Sorry что доброупотребляю (вроде у Вас частотный диапазон ума выдался сегодня когерентный) и, невзирая на шаббат, второй раз на дню беру в руки клавиатуру, "завалы... *новый* синтез" тоже конгениально. Ведь взгляните на формулу, ее индуктивное следствие. Неопределенный интеграл возможен (а взятие его как бы возможно) только в том случае, если подинтегральное выражение *аналитическое*, а не собрание содержимого корзин, пусть даже и разделенных на металл-пластик-бумага-объедки-прочая хрень. Что уж говорить о большом нарядном мешке Санта Клауса, к которому мы с детства казалось бы давно *должны были привыкнуть*, и где ветшают наши знания, впечатления, воспоминания, так, что полезешь за нужной здесь и сейчас ассоциацией и взмокнешь, пока поймешь, что рука не достает до дна. Поелику, пока не помер, ну не судьба, допустим, придется по новой интегрировать. Здесь как раз мы бонусом _осязаемо_ понимаем те умы (Ананда и др.), которые не на слепой случай уповают, а приходят на берег реки и осознанно прекращаются. Трансцендентальная эстетика!




> У палийского слова "diṭṭhi" есть еще значение "вИдение", которое уместно в СН 12.15. Английское "view" отчасти передает и это значение:
> 
> the ability to see something from a particular place
> 
> https://www.macmillandictionary.com/...merican/view_1


Логично выходит, даже органично.
[Но тут и диалектику, сверкнувшую в описанном случае dr, желательно не упустить, разведя одно палийское понятие "по двум разным департаментам" (как бы оставив шаблон незыблемым)]

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Есть контакт [в подробности модели Ухтомского не вникал, но кажется, что суть ухвачена продуктивно. В моем словаре это было как типа "добросовестная рефлексия/проработка впечатления",


Нечто вроде охраны дверей чувств?




> поэтому "отбросить" Будды у меня не очень прижилось, больше импонирует "диссоциировать"


Мне русский вариант "отбросить" тоже кажется неподходящим, я перевожу "паджахати" мягче.




> Sorry что доброупотребляю (вроде у Вас частотный диапазон ума выдался сегодня когерентный) и, невзирая на шаббат, второй раз на дню беру в руки клавиатуру, "завалы... *новый* синтез" тоже конгениально. Ведь взгляните на формулу, ее индуктивное следствие. Неопределенный интеграл возможен (а взятие его как бы возможно) только в том случае, если подинтегральное выражение *аналитическое*, а не собрание содержимого корзин, пусть даже и разделенных на металл-пластик-бумага-объедки-прочая хрень. Что уж говорить о большом нарядном мешке Санта Клауса, к которому мы с детства казалось бы давно *должны были привыкнуть*, и где ветшают наши знания, впечатления, воспоминания, так, что полезешь за нужной здесь и сейчас ассоциацией и взмокнешь, пока поймешь, что рука не достает до дна. Поелику, пока не помер, ну не судьба, допустим, придется по новой интегрировать. Здесь как раз мы бонусом _осязаемо_ понимаем те умы (Ананда и др.), которые не на слепой случай уповают, а приходят на берег реки и осознанно прекращаются. Трансцендентальная эстетика!


Представление (нимитта) для самадхи элегантно синтезируется, когда четко выделяется сфера отслеживания (способ установления памятования, сатипаттхана), и конечно, только одна выбранная опора. Тем кто так не умеет, конечно, остается уповать на слепой случай.

----------

Балдинг (25.10.2020), Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2020)

----------


## Ант

> Вопрос 3 (попутный): Насколько корректна передача sammādiṭṭhi во множественном числе - "гармоничные воззрения", "правильные воззрения"?
> 
> P.S. По семантике особо не стоит растекаться. Для данной темы предлагаю в качестве ориентира иметь значение "целокупности", "завершенности", "полноты" рассмотрения (видения) того, на что заявляется претензия sammādiṭṭhi.


Не в контексте сутры. Не в контексте семантики перевода. А в контексте нашего диалога соседней темы «в подвале» форума. В плане «обыденного» подсказанного логикой смысла.
Смотрим, воззренье цельное, правильное… На ЧТО? На «это» правильное, цельное, а на «это»?  Набор гармоничнЫХ, правильнЫХ воззренИЙ (мн число) на «это», «это» и «это», станцован от «этих» обьектов и подразумевает, что по другим, «этим» и «этим» обьектам, таковых воззрений может и не быть. Что не мешает дифференцировать «гармонично взираемые обьекты» все дальше вглупь. Но при этом все больше стирается взаимосвязь этих обьектов со Всем. (типа узкий специалист, пусть даже гений).
А если пользовать единственное число, одно цельное, правильное, гармоничное воззрение, то танцуем уже от субьективности. Оно одно, и пофиг куда оно направлено (на какой из обьектов). «Воспитанный» в таком воззрении ум, уже синтезировал «всё в кучку», гармонично, цельно и правильно, и из этой позиции может уже дифференцировать в любом направлении «леххко». 
Это «про то же», но в другом ключе (вид сбоку), про что я писал Вам в соседней («в подвале») теме. (эт типа ответ для там...очередной :Smilie: )
Вот и в подтверждение:



> Представление (нимитта) для самадхи элегантно синтезируется, когда четко выделяется сфера отслеживания (способ установления памятования, сатипаттхана), и конечно, только одна выбранная опора. Тем кто так не умеет, конечно, остается уповать на слепой случай.

----------


## Балдинг

> Нечто вроде охраны дверей чувств?
> 
> Мне русский вариант "отбросить" тоже кажется неподходящим, я перевожу "паджахати" мягче.


Вопрос оказался каверзным. И варианты обращения с ним (treatment) разнообразны. Решил не торопиться и дать уму время посозерцать (deliberate) проблематику, на которую у него не нашлось сразу готового клише. К некоторому времени дня некоторая степень осмысления пришла. Но одно дело мысль в уме, совсем или почти совсем другое дело – проецирование мысли (даже не самой мысли, а ее тени) в актуальную чувственно воспринимаемую действительность. А это уже задача. Можно почувствовать другое различие: мышление как таковое и мышление, скажем так, выражающее. 

*Малый сказ о диссоциации*

Так слышал. Однажды почтенный Ассаджи спросил почтенного Лысеющего:
– Ты говоришь диссоциация. Диссоциация и охрана дверей чувств – эти виды активности одинаковы в сущности и отличаются только названием, или они отличаются и в сущности и в названии?
– Эти виды активности отличны и в сущности и в названии. Понятие диссоциации довольно емкое. Поскольку располагаю недоразвитым умом, в смысле ума, нуждающегося для своей работы в образах и плохо оперирующего безобразным, приведу пример, а мудрый человек поймет на примере значение сказанного. По легенде Сиддхартха Гаутама единожды увидел старого человека, единожды увидел больного человека, единожды увидел мертвого человека. Обозначим для простоты три впечатления одним комплексным впечатлением. Впечатления могло не возникнуть – обращение на кругах своя. Впечатление могло быть вытеснено другим впечатлением; впечатление могло быть намеренно отброшено, как неприятное, забыто – возвращение на круги своя. Случилось по-другому, и в каком-то смысле появление Будды Шакьямуни есть результат диссоциации Сиддхартхой Гаутамой своего впечатления. А умозрительный вариант надлежащей охраны Сиддхартхой Гаутамой дверей своих чувств имел бы результатом появление впоследствии Царя Шакьямуни. Осмысление примера может дать также представление о глубине диссоциации, которая в разных ситуациях различна (диапазон). В случае с Буддой, по-видимому – максимально возможная глубина диссоциации. В случае с настоящим текстом – некоторая.
Если разобраться, то наиболее эффективный способ охраны дверей чувств (недопущение, блокирование или избавление от впечатления) – это болезнь Альцгеймера вкупе с болезнью Паркинсона – впечатления не возникают либо быстро испаряются, совершеннейшая атараксия.
Диссоциированное же остается с нами, оно делает нас.




> Представление (нимитта) для самадхи элегантно синтезируется, когда четко выделяется сфера отслеживания (способ установления памятования, сатипаттхана), и конечно, только одна выбранная опора. Тем кто так не умеет, конечно, остается уповать на слепой случай.


А вот здесь будет уместна охрана дверей чувств – не соблазнись. «Поступайте так, монахи: охраняйте двери ваших органов чувств. Уловив умом ментальный феномен, *не цепляйтесь за какие-либо темы и их вариации* – за счёт которых, если бы вы не контролировали свою способность думать – неблагие, неумелые качества, *такие как влечение* или недовольство, охватили бы вас. Практикуйте сдержанность. Охраняйте дверь ума. Достигайте сдержанности по отношению к своей способности думать».

----------

Цэрин (22.02.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> А если пользовать единственное число, одно цельное, правильное, гармоничное воззрение, то танцуем уже от субьективности. Оно одно, и пофиг куда оно направлено (на какой из обьектов). «Воспитанный» в таком воззрении ум, уже синтезировал «всё в кучку», гармонично, цельно и правильно, и из этой позиции может уже дифференцировать в любом направлении «леххко».


Как говорится в кинофильме "Голубые горы", очень хорошо.
Подброшу для созерцания такую мыслеформу: не доверяй себе.

[на всякий случай, исторические примеры того, когда человек <разнообразные эпитеты> доверял себе, Вы найдете. Попробуйте найти не только содержательно "благоприятные" случаи такого <разнообразные эпитеты> доверия. Подумайте, когда человек субъективно считает, что он собрал всё, он собрал всё?]

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если разобраться, то наиболее эффективный способ охраны дверей чувств (недопущение, блокирование или избавление от впечатления) – это болезнь Альцгеймера вкупе с болезнью Паркинсона – впечатления не возникают либо быстро испаряются, совершеннейшая атараксия.
> Диссоциированное же остается с нами, оно делает нас.
> 
> 
> 
> А вот здесь будет уместна охрана дверей чувств – не соблазнись. «Поступайте так, монахи: охраняйте двери ваших органов чувств. Уловив умом ментальный феномен, *не цепляйтесь за какие-либо темы и их вариации* – за счёт которых, если бы вы не контролировали свою способность думать – неблагие, неумелые качества, *такие как влечение* или недовольство, охватили бы вас. Практикуйте сдержанность. Охраняйте дверь ума. Достигайте сдержанности по отношению к своей способности думать».


Ох уж этот суровый русский пересказ  :Facepalm:  Английский текст, с которого он был сделан:




> 'Come now, monks: Keep guarding the doors to your sense faculties. On seeing a form with the eye, ... On cognizing an idea with the intellect, do not grasp at any theme or variations by which — if you were to dwell without restraint over the faculty of the intellect — evil, unskillful qualities such as greed or distress might assail you. Practice with restraint. Guard the faculty of the intellect. Achieve restraint with regard to the faculty of the intellect.'


https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....127.than.html

В русском пересказе "do not grasp" и "do not cling" (из других сутт) сливаются в "не цепляться" - выражение эмоционально понятное, но практически настолько же применимое, как совет "не думать о белой обезьяне". В оригинале:




> Cakkhunā rūpaṃ disvā ... Manasā dhammaṃ viññāya mā nimittaggāhino ahuvattha, mānubyañjanaggāhino, yatvādhikaraṇamenaṃ manindriyaṃ asaṃvutaṃ viharantaṃ abhijjhā domanassā pāpakā akusalā dhammā anvāssaveyyuṃ tassa saṃvarāya paṭipajjatha, rakkhatha manindriyaṃ, manindriye saṃvaraṃ āpajjathā" ti.


говорится "mā ... gāhino ahuvattha", буквально "не будьте улавливающими", где "gāhino" - форма глагола "gaṇhāti", которое здесь означает просто улавливание в ходе акта познания, без какой-либо негативной коннотации. Как объясняется в словаре Маргарет Коун:




> gaṇhāti ... 5. receives into the mind, apprehends, learns; accepts (instruction or criticism); ....


Русский перевод аналогичного отрывка получается таким:




> “И каким же образом, о монахи, монах охраняет двери чувств? При этом, монахи, видя зрением облик, монах не улавливает те представления и отличительные черты, из-за которых, — если не обуздывать чувство зрения, — могут просочиться алчность, уныние и другие порочные, неумелые способы поведения. Он приступает к такому обузданию, охраняет чувство зрения, достигает обуздания чувства зрения.
> Слыша слухом звук…
> Чуя обонянием запах…
> Пробуя чувством вкуса вкус…
> Ощущая соприкосновение осязанием…
> Сознавая идею воображением, он не улавливает те представления и отличительные черты, из-за которых, — если не обуздывать чувство воображения, — могут просочиться алчность, уныние и другие порочные, неумелые способы поведения. Он приступает к такому обузданию, охраняет чувство воображения, достигает обуздания чувства воображения.
> 
> Вот каким образом монах охраняет двери чувств”.


Атараксия, блокирование впечатления приводят к явно неумелому поведению, и поэтому противоречат охране дверей чувств. Если бы Бодхисатта пытался вытеснить впечатления о старом, больном и мертвом человеке, то это было бы неумелое поведение, связанное с неведением. Речь идет совсем о другом. Например, на картинке:



у нас есть выбор, какое из представлений уловить - мужчины с женщиной, или дельфинов. Если мы настроимся на дельфинов, то мужчина с женщиной никуда не денутся, мы просто от них отстроимся (как вы говорите, диссоциируемся), переключившись на другое представление, если это нужно для более умелого поведения. 

И такая рекомендация легко применима - не так уж трудно переключиться на восприятие чего-либо в свете других представлений, если это нужно для более умелого поведения. Если нужно, например, отстроиться от привлекательности тела, то можно настроиться на 32 составляющих тела, и т.п.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Балдинг (26.10.2020), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Ох уж этот суровый русский пересказ  Английский текст, с которого он был сделан:
> 
> https://accesstoinsight.org/tipitaka....127.than.html
> 
> В русском пересказе "do not grasp" и "do not cling" (из других сутт) сливаются в "не цепляться" - выражение эмоционально понятное, но практически настолько же применимое, как совет "не думать о белой обезьяне". 
> 
> В оригинале:
> 
> говорится "*mā ... gāhino ahuvattha", буквально "не будьте улавливающими*", где "gāhino" - форма глагола "gaṇhāti", которое здесь означает просто улавливание в ходе акта познания, без какой-либо негативной коннотации.
> ...


Спасибо, что не поленились. В таком виде конечно понятнее и корректнее, ибо когда я некоторым товарищам пытаюсь объяснить прием "великодушный читатель", или привожу в качестве альтернативного способа образного вразумления "синдром Поппера", или когда, наконец, излагаю идею "линейчатого спектра ума", рассматриваемого при этом в обоих направлениях -- как ментальный приемник (восприятие, понимание исследуемого объекта, усмотрение гносеологической прагматики), так и излучатель, когда человек пытается говорить (правильная речь), то *в основе этого лежит та же суть*, что лежит в основе того, что говорит Будда -- великодушное восприятие входящего контента, где проницательной мудростью берешь что надо, если надо. 
Отсюда у меня и интенция (но не в порядке кого-то убедить, Боже упаси, а в порядке феномена "понимание феноменов") на как бы онтологичность. Тут тонкое место..., онтологичность в том смысле, что не каждый по-своему (воспеваемая некоторыми субъективность) кто в лес, кто по дрова (хотя опять же, НЕ ВОЗРАЖАЮ), а в допущении (ну тут можно интерпретировать и как "субъективная" нравственная установка (кавычки здесь потому, что уже влезаем в те дебри, где "я" "мое" и т.п. иссякает, кончается)) некоей независимой от меня, Федора, Анурудхи, Будды etc. метафизической основы (как бы объекты предельной феноменологической редукции). В порядке disclaimer'а еще раз повторюсь, это лишь интенциональная установка, но не "хватание есть -- вот Истина", и тем более не желание перетянуть кого угодно "в "свою" епархию". 

P.S. Но и в "вольном пересказе" мы берем то, что нам надо, или не берем :-) Шаг в сторону необусловленности :-) [ведь если разобраться, то мудрому человеку понятно, что и в отуствие, к примеру, буддизма (в частности, текстов), мыслящие умы мыслили бы. Разве что используя какие-нибудь другие (т.е. не обязательно те, которые *сейчас считаются* каноническими) объекты. Другое дело, что с Тибетом в этом случае была бы иная ситуация -- обусловленность получается. Вот находу появился еще один объект для созерцания феномена обусловленности ума тем-то и тем-то, или чем-то необусловленным] Хотя, за *точность* голосую. Кстати точность здесь можно вдобавок двояко развернуть: точность терминологическая (уважение к слову) и точность распознавания содержимого ума.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ант

> Как говорится в кинофильме "Голубые горы", очень хорошо.
> Подброшу для созерцания такую мыслеформу: не доверяй себе.
> 
> [на всякий случай, исторические примеры того, когда человек <разнообразные эпитеты> доверял себе, Вы найдете. Попробуйте найти не только содержательно "благоприятные" случаи такого <разнообразные эпитеты> доверия. Подумайте, когда человек субъективно считает, что он собрал всё, он собрал всё?]


Вы а5 уперты в обьективность. «Собрать всё» - это не грибы в лесу. Процесс ОБЬЕКТИВНОГО познания (собирания) бесконечен (т е для «всё», не имеет смысла, бо можно совершенствовать только ОДНО (2-3 максимум) из многих «правильных воззрений», глубже и глубже дифференцируя, всё остальное побоку).
Гляньте уже на субьективность: УБИРАЕМ (НЕ добавляем- убираем), один из «заборов» выстроенных нашей субьективностью. Стало «видно» больше? До другого, очередного такого же «забора». Убираем его… убираем все заборы. НЕ добавляем очередной хрени в «моделестроительный аппарат», а УБИРАЕМ то, что мешает «видеть» (цельно, полно ну итд).
При этом, сразу проясняем, что эдакое «виденье» - НЕ МОДЕЛЬ ВСЕГО! Это Возможность увидеть любое, на что переключено внимание, до достаточной (полной, гармоничной итд) степени «глубины» (дифференцированности).
Т е это а5 НЕ Обьективно (а снова Субьективно).

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы а5 уперты в обьективность. «Собрать всё» - это не грибы в лесу. Процесс ОБЬЕКТИВНОГО познания (собирания) бесконечен (т е для «всё», не имеет смысла, бо можно совершенствовать только ОДНО (2-3 максимум) из многих «правильных воззрений», глубже и глубже дифференцируя, всё остальное побоку).
> Гляньте уже на субьективность: УБИРАЕМ (НЕ добавляем- убираем), один из «заборов» выстроенных нашей субьективностью. Стало «видно» больше? До другого, очередного такого же «забора». Убираем его… убираем все заборы. НЕ добавляем очередной хрени в «моделестроительный аппарат», а УБИРАЕМ то, что мешает «видеть» (цельно, полно ну итд).
> При этом, сразу проясняем, что эдакое «виденье» - НЕ МОДЕЛЬ ВСЕГО! Это Возможность увидеть любое, на что переключено внимание, до достаточной (полной, гармоничной итд) степени «глубины» (дифференцированности).
> Т е это а5 НЕ Обьективно (а снова Субьективно).


1. Вы осознаете разницу между "мироздание" и "человеческая вырезка из мироздания"? Упростим: разница между "человеческая вырезка из мироздания" и "нравственная вырезка из человеческой вырезки из мироздания"? Упростим: разница между "нравственная вырезка из человеческой вырезки из мироздания" и "нравственная вырезка из человеческой вырезки из мироздания с опорой на Библию"? Можете себе представить, что круг предметов мышления может быть *шире*, чем "продвижение в практике медитации", "достижение иддхи", "недискурсивное прямое прозрение в суть вещей посредством сикантадзы" etc.?
2. С историческими примерами не получилось? Ну может быть из личных наблюдений? Неужели нет такого наблюдательного материала?
3. Ну Вы, Ант, заставляете совсем на плинтус спускаться. Зачем? Я же этого не хотел. Немножко все-таки попробуйте, как четыре раза предлагалось, отпустить спусковой крючок пулемета и не строчить за синий платочек (вИдение без Абхидхаммы, по субъективному наитию), а сказать честно, Вы кроме медитации ничем больше не заняты? Если бываете заняты иным, то можете себе представить, неужели так трудно, что вот *некоторое время* из того, когда мы не заняты медитацией, *может быть выделено* на, скажем так, *дискурсивное созерцание* :-)

Зачем Вы меня, пользуясь преимуществом в быстродействии ментального процессора, замордовали и растерзали субъективностью?

Вы оглянитесь вокруг, уже не только подвал, но и приличнейший раздел форума в крови.

----------


## Ант

Да ладно... чо уж "застенки гестапо" живописать...

----------


## Балдинг

> А в контексте нашего диалога соседней темы «в подвале» форума.


Обратите внимание, что подняться из подвала сюда *было бы интересно* для видения того, о чем там говорилось: слово, точность. Ведь здесь практически _осязаемо_ эти вещи начинают восприниматься.
Прошли мимо, не заметили, триггер не щелкнул. Очень хорошо. Сейчас в порядке диссоциации впечатленности одного ума другим умом, предлагаю нашему вниманию косвенный отблеск:

*Малый сказ об имени*

Продолжительное время, практически еженощно наблюдая в небе одну и ту же звезду, испытывал чувство некоего дискомфорта от того, что не знаю ее названия. Наконец в день, последовавший за последним полнолунием, навел справки и выяснил, что это и не звезда вовсе, а планета Марс. Казалось бы, совершенная безделица – просто слово «Марс». Однако теперь, выходя по ночам на балкон в ясную погоду и замечая знакомое небесное тело, – все по-другому, это уже не просто тело – это Марс. Непроизвольно вспоминается интересное место из Первой книги Моисеевой: Бытия 2, 19-20: «Господь Бог образовал из земли всѣх животных полевых и всѣх птиц небесных, и привел к человѣку, *чтобы видѣть, как он назовет их*, и чтобы как наречет человѣк всякую душу живую, так и было имя ей. И *нарек человѣк имена* всѣм скотам и птицам небесным и всѣм звѣрям полевым».
А ведь это еще до создания жены происходило, которую впоследствии нарекут Евой. Современному динамичному человеку, живущему в эпоху больших свершений, иногда свойственно пренебречь словом в угоду достижению каких-то более конкретных и приоритетных в его представлении выгод [включая повышение своего позиционирования по интуитивной шкале субъективных медитативных достижений]. Как говорится, меньше слов – больше дела. Не буду спорить, но напомню о том, что в другое «иногда» само слово и есть дело.

P.S. Вдумайтесь "чтобы видѣть, как он назовет их".

----------


## Балдинг

> Да ладно... чо уж "застенки гестапо" живописать...


НКВД :-)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Отсюда у меня и интенция (но не в порядке кого-то убедить, Боже упаси, а в порядке феномена "понимание феноменов") на как бы онтологичность. Тут тонкое место..., онтологичность в том смысле, что не каждый по-своему (воспеваемая некоторыми субъективность) кто в лес, кто по дрова (хотя опять же, НЕ ВОЗРАЖАЮ), а в допущении (ну тут можно интерпретировать и как "субъективная" нравственная установка (кавычки здесь потому, что уже влезаем в те дебри, где "я" "мое" и т.п. иссякает, кончается)) некоей независимой от меня, Федора, Анурудхи, Будды etc. метафизической основы (как бы объекты предельной феноменологической редукции). В порядке disclaimer'а еще раз повторюсь, это лишь интенциональная установка, но не "хватание есть -- вот Истина", и тем более не желание перетянуть кого угодно "в "свою" епархию".


Феноменологическую редукцию изучают на курсе философии, и меня как студента не минула чаша сия. Идея редукции вызвала во мне резонанс, но оказалось, что сам праксис такой редукции почти утерян. Именно при развитии самадхи редукция для меня "ожила" в полном масштабе. Разве не удивительно, что при совершенно разных начальных условиях представления об опорах медитации, очищаясь, становятся одинаковыми для всех людей. В том числе основные цвета, четыре стихии, пространство, сознание и т.п. в своей всецелости становятся не просто понятийно, а опытно общими. Вот так, на мой взгляд, и обнаруживаются универсальные основы опыта. И еще более удивительно, что Ниббана, как трансцендентная сфера, для всех одна.

----------

Aion (28.12.2020), Dio-Deni (28.12.2020), Балдинг (27.10.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> Именно при развитии самадхи редукция для меня "ожила" в полном масштабе. Разве не удивительно, что при совершенно разных начальных условиях представления об опорах медитации, очищаясь, становятся одинаковыми для всех людей. [...] опытно общими


Наконец-то меня поняли. А то в подвале замордовали. Благодарю за адекватное понимание интенции на онтологичность (или наверное лучше "онтичность").

----------

Ассаджи (27.10.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Разве не удивительно, что при совершенно разных начальных условиях представления об опорах медитации, очищаясь, становятся одинаковыми для всех людей. В том числе основные цвета, четыре стихии, пространство, сознание и т.п. в своей всецелости становятся не просто понятийно, а опытно общими. Вот так, на мой взгляд, и обнаруживаются универсальные основы опыта. И еще более удивительно, что Ниббана, как трансцендентная сфера, для всех одна.


Не удивительно, ибо легко объяснимо. Другое дело, что объяснять некому: если трансцендентная сфера для всех одна, она имманента так же  всем.  :Cool:

----------

Балдинг (28.12.2020)

----------


## Ант

Продолжим (пока образовалось немного времени, и Вы наверное уже отошли от предыдущего шока, вызванного нашим диалогом (шутка аднако)).
Вопрос был задан, ум искал ответ (надо ж ему чем-то заниматься, пока руки работают в автономном режиме). + к этому Пространство, начинает подкидывать ответы (типа, чтоб «расширить и углУбить»).


> Непроизвольно вспоминается интересное место из Первой книги Моисеевой: Бытия 2, 19-20: «Господь Бог образовал из земли всѣх животных полевых и всѣх птиц небесных, и привел к человѣку, *чтобы видѣть, как он назовет их*, и чтобы как наречет человѣк всякую душу живую, так и было имя ей. И *нарек человѣк имена* всѣм скотам и птицам небесным и всѣм звѣрям полевым».


Смотрим: Чтоб поименовать, нужно увидеть (воспринять). Вот скажем «заяц». Мелкий длинноухий, жрет морковь и кору, прыгает итд. Т е в восприятии, это не статика, а динамика. Теперь смотрим на субьективную мотивацию Бога. Судя по описанию, создавал он их «оптом» (типа исходя из Дарвина). А вот за поименованием решил смотреть сам и «поштучно», чтоб воспринимать как раз ту самую «динамику» (ну и быть с Адамом, в одной кодировочной системе).
Теперь прикиньте, что (в той же кодировочной системе), досталось на долю Евы. Она (как и мы с Вами) получила только «шаблон заяц». Т е картинку, вместо мультика. Соответственно, если к зайцу приделать рога, копыта и пышный хвост, то при наложении шаблона, останется один хрен «заяц»…Информация vs Смысл. Вот отсюда пошли подсказки…

----------


## Ант

> «Проблема не может быть решена на том уровне, на котором она возникла» Эйнштейн.


+ к этому  мысленный эксперимент Серла «Китайская  комната».
Для начала, все достаточно просто: Снаружи комнаты, любопытный китаец, задающий (письменные) вопросы, находящемуся внутри комнаты челу, который по-китайски ни в зуб ногой. Но у него есть подробный алгоритм, согласно которому, он рисует в ответ иероглифы, имеющие какой-то смысл (только) для китайца за дверями.
Это обьект рассмотрения. С ним все однозначно ясно. Т е Обьективная составляющая, идентична для всех воспринимающих, и следовательно ВСЕ «разночтения», будут разночтениями нашего СУБЬЕКТИВНОГО восприятия А вот для этого, ситуацию придется пропустить, через собственную субьективность. (причем заметьте, Обьективность- картинка, модель, ОБЬЕКТ, а Субьективность, это УЖЕ «ситуация», Процесс, динамика).
И так от простого к сложному. Начинаем «крутить обьект» в разных ракурсах, рассматривая ПООЧЕРЕДНО (эт важно), что мы видим на этой картинке.
1.1. Имеют ли смысл, для китайца, получаемые из-за дверей ответы?
Т е не Обьективный смысл, типа правильно\неправильно написано, а Субьективный, т е разница в «осмысленности». Под осмысленностью, подразумевается отличие «угадывания Правильного Ответа», как при сдаче ЕГ, от поиска УСЛОВИЙ, при которых и тот и иной ответ становится «правильными», с той или иной степенью вероятности. (с оконечным осознанием, что Единого Правильного Ответа не существует).
Кстати, можете припомнить сколько подобных «ответов из-за двери» мы получаем на форуме. Типа чел даже возражает и слова вроде правильно писаные, а смысла (осмысленности) 0 (иногда еще вагон цитат прицепом, а кчему…).
1.2. А теперь, мельком, прикиньте субьективную составляющую деятельности того мужика из комнаты… (эт так, больше из сострадания… в т числе и к вышеописанным оппонентам :Smilie: ).
----------
Теперь чуть изменим обьективность. Китаец, научил того, кто в комнате китайскому (ну не все ж ему бессмыслицей мучиться). Теперь мы имеем Китайца «снаружи», которому для восприятия доступен весь Мир и мужика сидящего в комнате, обменивающихся информацией в одной кодовой системе.
2.1 Какова будет разница в смысловой нагрузке используемой информации, по разные стороны двери?  
2.2. Увеличится ли «смысловая нагрузка» получаемых китайцем ответов? Если «да», каком плане?
2.3. А в каком плане, для сидящего в комнате? Т е что является основной составляющей этой «смысловой нагрузки»?

Т е что станет с «зайцем» воспринятым китайцем, когда он попадет к сидящему в комнате? И сможет ли сидящий в комнате «вывернуть» смысл зайца таким образом, чтоб удивить в ответ китайца? 
-------------
Дальше про тест Тьюринга. Условия таковы, что Китаец не сможет определить по ответам, КТО за дверями, Субьект или машина (если конечно китаец не просветленный, которому достаточно просто посмотреть). Нет у Китайца ОБЬЕКТИВНЫХ критериев для такового различения. Отсюда…
3.1.ЧЕМ принципиально отличается Субьект от машины? Т е возможны ли (в такой ситуации) вааще, какие-либо Обьективные критерии?
3.2. Если с той стороны двери Субьект, то ГДЕ кончается «машинная» часть субьективного процесса (отвечания на вопросы, мышления, генерации смыслов) и начинаются «проявления Ума»?
(вот до этого места, хоть и и смотрим на Субьективность, мы все еще изучаем ее как Сторонний Наблюдатель, т е как ОБЬЕКТ в нашем восприятии, а вот дальше…)
=============
Дальше нужно собрать всю картинку в кучку и рассмотреть целиком, с т зрения себя, как единственного доступного для изучения субьекта:
Вот наш Ум (то, что требуется осознать). Вот «наша механическая» часть сознания, заключенная в «стенах китайской комнаты». Вот «наружный Китаец» (а5 «я»), воспринимающий обьективную реальность и пытающийся донести «смыслы» увиденного, до «сидящего в комнате»… Единое целое.
4.1. Дык что есть Ум? Что (кто) останется если отбросить всё, что им НЕ является? А точнее, ЧТО нужно (конкретно) ОТБРОСИТЬ, чтоб осталось осознание «нужного»? (ведь «оставшееся», не будет ни кто, ни что, а только «осознание»)
4.2. И как оно (предположительно) должно при этом «работать»? (на каких принципах?)
Т е выводы-следствия из 4.2. и являются той самой «вишенкой на торте», ради которой этот «торт» и стряпался.
----------
Цель, обозначить «то», к чему собственно и стремится Путь, буддизм, а т же выявить механизм работы «этого» (ну хотя б на «достаточно-логичном уровне). + мне интересно, сможете ли Вы пройти моим путем, если (к тому же) попытаться расставить на нем таблички типа «посмотрите налево». :EEK!:

----------


## Ант

> П Карлсон вернулся? :-) 
> 
> Подумалось предложить, вместо упражнений в провокации [не интересно же, пора двигаться], перенаправить Вашу энергию в мирное русло. В соседнем разделе предложили нашему вниманию лекции дост. Дхаммадипы. М. б. на том материале у Вас появятся какие-нибудь более интересные созерцания (прежде всего для Вас самих)?


Не, я тут мимо пролетал (пожирая по пути варенье из банки).
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Ну давайте рассмотрим. 
1. Обратили внимание на даты проведения ученья? Сравнили с обьемом текста? Т е «самое интересное», явно пролетело мимо кассы.
2. Теперь основная концепция: совмещение шаматхи с випасаной. КАК, Вы это себе представляете? 
Сосредоточение, оно должно быть направлено, либо на сам факт сосредоточения, либо на различение… Т е как оно было и до прочтения текста,  шаматха – только предварительное упражнение, по чисто сосредоточению.
Как ни крути, а всё (любое) описание випасаны, придется накладывать на Анапанасати сутту. Теперь гляньте что получается: Вне зависимости от нашего «передмедитационного желания» (типа вот щаз 70% шаматхи и только 30 випасаны забубеним), как только мы начинаем дышать, тут же включается (автоматом) механизм распознавания-различения. В процесс дыхания включаются тушка, настроение, интеллект и прочий эмоциональный ливер и подается все, как восприятие (не как физ обьект, всё дыхание и все процесс). С этого момента, вроде можно говорить о шаматхе, но… тут же (через какое-то время) возникает какой-либо НОВЫЙ феномен в уме – новое восприятие, не включенное в исследованный реестр. 
Т е с одной стороны нужно оставить «включенным» элемент сосредоточения (иначе феномен испариться), с другой стороны нужно исследовать его, сделать «привычным»-знакомым и отставить в сторону (включить в «дыхание»). Так что ли?
Т что «отдельной шаматхи»… даже хрен знает как ее получить (после маломальского включения в випасану). Соответственно (по тексту) исторически правильно было начинать с шаматхи.
Собственно этот момент «мимо кассы» и отмечен в тексте (правда только инонационно) как разница между чтением и слушанием, бо при «слушании» мы можем еще получить и те смыслы, которые генерирует говорящий (ну или не получить), а при чтении, только сгенерированные нами (внутри китайской комнаты). Об этом я намекал (про передачу и «эффект массового присутствия») в теме про сидхи.

Теперь по-мелочи.  «витарка и вичара» (стр.6) Допустим теперь я знаю, как обзывается переход от одного состояния внимания к другому (и чо?). А вот исчезновение «вичары», обнаружить совсем невозможно, бо для этого а5 же нужно отвлечся и включить то же самое «внимание» ( в том или ином режиме).
Что нам дает деление ума (сознания) на «сознание ума», манас и  алая-виджняна? (стр 3-4) Если мы не можем разделить –выделить среднюю часть этой тройки… смысл ее вводить?
Возьмем мой предыдущий пост. п.3 – различие ума (алая-виджняна?) и машины. Нужно выделить (отделить) «машинную составляющую». Единственный доступный критерий -  она будет обязательно причинно-следственна и соответственно, детерминирована (этими ПСС). Т е «то, что останется» должно быть недетерминировано и вне-причинно-следственно. Но оно «останется» в позиции, когда в него «некому и не чем ткнуть», т е отделить можно только «обьективную, машинную часть».
п.4 Берем весь комплект «китайской комнаты». Всё «видимое» детерминировано ПСС, включая нашу тушку со всем эмоционально-интеллектуальным ливером.
А теперь два варианта: 1. Мы лезем умом в эту обьективную кашу и генерируем (сознательно\нет) новые ПСС (телом, речью, умом). 
И 2. НЕ лезем. И в этом случае, та самая обьективность, один хрен изменяется, причем включая в эти изменения и нашу «тушку с ливером». Изменяется согласно ПСС. И изменения «нас», полностью соответствуют изменениям «остального» (у-вей).   
Но. 2.1. При этом нет «проявлений ума» и обьективность сваливается в энтропию. (а оно надо? Может так и получаются сушеные медитаторы?) Но если включать ум в «обычном режиме» целеуказания, то мы сваливаемся в п.1 и работаем в «машинном режиме» согласно ПСС. Значит ум, отключившись от детерминированности, все-таки ДОЛЖЕН быть настроен на некий «вектор» (функцию). И «бодичитта» здесь подходит в самый раз. Вектор (функция) задан, изменения происходят, «прямого вмешательства» (и соответственно кармы) нет, но система функционирует в «здесь сейчас» с «наибольшей эффективностью» (собственно это и есть расшифровка «свободы (полной), как осознанной необходимости» - вид со стороны).
------
До кучи пара цитат из разбираемого текста:



> «Поскольку передать словами эти тонкие состояния ума невозможно, многие теряют интерес и думают, что говорят о вещах несуществующих, однако тонкие состояния самадхи настолько же реальны, как и окружающие нас предметы – окна, стены, двери. И если мы не поверим, что такого рода реальности действительно существуют, мы не сможем работать над их достижением. Поэтому вера в буддизме тоже имеет важное значение. Но в буддизме она должна основываться на мудрости, она не может быть слепой верой. И затем эта вера проверяется опытом шаматхи и випашьяны. Откуда же возникает эта вера? Будда говорил, что возникновение этой веры связано с каким-то предварительным, небольшим хотя бы пониманием истины о страдании. Во многих сутрах и тхеравады и махаяны Будда говорил, что настоящая радость возникает из веры. Когда она происходит из веры, то тогда приходят настоящая ясность и расслабленность сознания. Когда  мы достигаем этой прозрачности, ясности, расслабленности, то наше сознание непроизвольно проваливается в самадхи и приводит к реализации, потому что именно вот эта прозрачность и расслабленность являются необходимыми условиями для этого.»(с 16)


Замечательно сказано. «Вот это» поймать, осознать, запомнить… (ну и пользовать) и если эта цитата «во здравие»..




> Но для практики випашьяны только «шилы», нравственности, недостаточно, необходим ещё квалифицированный учитель, потому что для постижения тонких различений объекта без учителя не обойтись.(с18)


То эта «за упокой». Низзя (имхо) так «резать крылья» слушателям, хотя конечно доля «сермяжной правды» есть и в этой цитате.
Собственно нужно помнить, что всЁ написанное (вааще) – только модель из которого мы извлекаем один из смыслов, который в свою очередь, тоже только одно из отражений, одной из Относительных Истин.  
Вот пожалуй и все что удалось выцепить с прочтения (там наверное еще есть, но эт нужно смотреть пристальней…)
Ну ладно, «варенье кончилось», а без варенья… изредка глянуть на поляну, вдруг чо интересное возникнет (помониторим пока).
------
зы к вопросу «анахрена?» т е моей мотивации (собственно с этого и стоит начинать, со своей ну и по возможности чужой мотивации). Получив Ваш вопрос (интересный мне) и получив на него ответ (какой-никакой), посчитал нужным Вас о том (как аффтара вопроса) уведомить. Так же как в теме про сиддхи, но там + к этому еще и попытка заставить расшалившихся ребятишек, рассмотреть ихнюю мотивацию. 
ззы. Соотношение информация\смысл в зависимости от нахождения по ту или иную сторону дверей китайской комнаты, можете рассмотреть сами (ежели будет к тому досуг, тоже ведь для Вас, судя по текстам, животрепещущо  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Ант

> Подумалось предложить, вместо упражнений в провокации [не интересно же, пора двигаться], перенаправить Вашу энергию в мирное русло. В соседнем разделе предложили нашему вниманию лекции дост. Дхаммадипы. М. б. на том материале у Вас появятся какие-нибудь более интересные созерцания (прежде всего для Вас самих)?


Вот появился  текст практически "о том же" https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post846520
Правда, различие между уровнями текстов, как у Канона с Википедией. :Smilie:   И заметьте, текст написан "для крестьян, а "лекция" читается для ПИТЕРСКИХ слушателей. Буддизм- практика. Практика работы с субьективностью. Субьективность одинакова (в принципе, принципы работы с ней), разнится только "образовательный уровень" крестьян и Питерцев. Т е какой смысл (с т зрения буддизма, как практики), скармливать "информацию" (а-ля Вики), вместо "технологии"? :Smilie: 
--------
зы. Мне понятна Ваша радость по поводу того, что Вам удалось (наконец :Smilie: ), меня "классифицировать" (как собеседника, только щаз увидел :Smilie: ). Но, нет ответ "фейсбучник" - не верен. :Smilie:  Любая соцсеть- зло (однозначно) к тому ж это доп ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА никому не нужные, ну и тд. форум кстати тоже обязательства своего рода...(а я ленив). Просто жизнь ( в моем представлении) - Игра, а игра не должна быть скучной. И... Правильных Ответов - не бывает (бо Относительность :Smilie: ).
---
закинуто не в плане дискуссии, а для ознакомления :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

